# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > الأخبار الجامعية > شؤون الطلبة >  أرجو الإفادة

## والدة طالب

[السلام عليكم:أرجو إفادتي بكيفية استطلاعي على علامات ابني عن طريق الكمبيوتر حيث أعرف رقمه الجامعي وكلمة السر وهو طالب موازي في الجامعة الاردنية ويأبى معرفتي بنتائجه والله أعلم كيف يتم دفع اقساطه الجامعية أرجو الإستعجال بالرد مع الشكر الجزيل.

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

ارجو من لديه خبره في استعمال موقع الجامعه الاردنيه المساهمه والمساعده و شاكر الكوا جهودكو..

----------


## saousana

اتوقع اذا معك الرقم الجامعي والباسورد سهلة على موقع الجامعة 
بس اذا ما معك اتوقع انه من باب خصوصية الطالب ما حد بقدر يفيدك

----------


## غسان

http://www.ju.edu.jo/arabichome.aspx

_في اخر الصفحه ..نظام التسجيل الذاتي ..من هناك ..ادخلي رقم الطالب وكلمه المرور ..وستجدي كشف العلامات_

----------


## زهره التوليب

http://reg***2.ju.edu.jo:7777/regapp/Index.jsp

 تفضلي...
وخبرينا اذااستفدتي او لأ

----------


## light moon

شرط اكون معك الرقم و الرقم السؤي من هناك ع باب التسجيل الذاتي راح تقدي تحصلي ع العلامات

----------


## تحية عسكريه

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saousana  
_اتوقع اذا معك الرقم الجامعي والباسورد سهلة على موقع الجامعة 
بس اذا ما معك اتوقع انه من باب خصوصية الطالب ما حد بقدر يفيدك
_


 صح احترامي لاهل هاي خصوصية للطالب :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):  :SnipeR (30):

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

شو مالك يا تحيه عسكريه؟؟؟

----------

